
Peter Thiel, PayPal Co-Founder, to Be Delegate for Donald Trump - tanderson92
http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2016/may/10/peter-thiel-paypal-co-founder-to-be-delegate-for-donald-trump
======
hoodoof
My respect for Thiel just dropped.

------
conqrr
Hypocrite

